# How to look like a Professional Photographer



## Rienzphotoz (May 9, 2014)

This is just for a bit of fun ... so, don't take this too seriously ... at 3.03 mins, you will get to know about a unique park in Hongkong ;D
How to look like a Pro Tog


----------



## Menace (May 9, 2014)

"The highlights are all blown" ha ha


----------



## Click (May 9, 2014)

I like the Spider Man position ;D


----------



## Click (May 9, 2014)

...It's a perfect position if you want to post your picture on the web afterwards. ;D


----------



## Vivid Color (May 9, 2014)

Hilarious – thank you for sharing!


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 9, 2014)

It is good to see DigitalReview getting back to producing some funny videos. Some of their last bunch have been not so good.


----------



## surapon (May 12, 2014)

Ha, Ha, Ha----Thousand Thanks for this Funny Clip.
Have a great work day as The PRO " The Professional Photographer" as This Video show us., ;D
Surapon.


----------



## yorgasor (May 12, 2014)

<flamebait>
Wait, how can you look like a professional photographer with a Nikon?!
</flamebait>


----------



## traingineer (May 12, 2014)

That video is the complete opposite of how to look like a pro  , this is how a pro must look like:


----------



## yorgasor (May 13, 2014)

traingineer said:


> That video is the complete opposite of how to look like a pro  , this is how a pro is suppose to look like:



I'd like to see him do the spider man stance with all those cameras


----------



## traingineer (May 13, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> traingineer said:
> 
> 
> > That video is the complete opposite of how to look like a pro  , this is how a pro is suppose to look like:
> ...



Well here is the true/pro photographer, taking his backups of backups to take images of deadly/wild kittens: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQSC0ePiVwM#ws


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 13, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> <flamebait>
> Wait, how can you look like a professional photographer with a Nikon?!
> </flamebait>



Nikon shooters don't have to *try* to look professional. LoL


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 13, 2014)

Although I usually find DR videos to be uninteresting, this one was funny. Hidden among the jokes is some good advice.

It is also a not so subtle advertisement for the D4s.


----------

